# Home Brewing



## Hanr3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Yep, just like it sounds. I brew my own beer.
I brew it 5 gallons (2 1/2 cases) at a time.
I built my "Man Cave" last summer and installed a mini-kitchen area for brewing beer and filleting fish. Bought the wife a new stove and I moved the old one to the "Man Cave". Picked up an apartment sized regfridge from a guy at work, and built the sink cabinet and slid in a one tub porcelin sink. Picked up a old oak wiskey 1/2 barrel and cut it down, hung it from teh wall and installed two tappers, one for beer and the other for root beer. This summer I plan on installing two more tappers. That will give me a tapper for a drinking beer, one for that end of day beer where your done fro the night, or as I call it my nasty beer. And one for a trial beer. Something new I want to try. and lastly the rootbeer tap for the rest. :mrgreen: 

I brewed up a porter for this weekend. Yesterday I transferred it from teh fermentor to the keg and put 30 psi to carbonate it. Should be ready to go for Superbowl Sunday. I also made up a fresh batch of root beer. 

Any body else homebrew?


----------



## russ010 (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't homebrew.. then again, I don't drink like I used to either..

Take some pics man - your man cave sounds awesome and I (as others I'm sure) would love to see it and kick it back with you in there... in cyberspace of course


----------



## shizzy77 (Feb 1, 2009)

Apartment living is NOT conducive to brewing, so thats on my list of things to take up once I buy a house.


----------



## Jim (Feb 1, 2009)

We need some pictures! Sounds like an awesome cave!


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 1, 2009)

I dont brew but my brother does, here is a pic of some hard cider he made for christmas.. It was GooooooooooooD!!









Im also waiting on some home brew beer, good thing hell trade beer for worms or id go broke!!


----------



## gtaff (Feb 1, 2009)

Where do you get your bottles? I got a small kit that came with 40 ounce bottles. I need smaller bottles


----------



## BensalemAngler (Feb 2, 2009)

I use to brew a lot along with making wine, but I live in a townhouse and it would ferment in my pantry which would inturn stink up my house for about 2 weeks.


----------



## natetrack (Feb 3, 2009)

I have always wanted to give this a try, but haven't the slightest idea what I would need or how to do it. Might have to do some research and get started now that you mention it. :beer:


----------



## BensalemAngler (Feb 3, 2009)

it is a lots of fun, and there is nothing better than drinking your own beer.

Beer is easy, you just need about 3 hours to devote to brewing it and the rest is cake.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 4, 2009)

gtaff said:


> Where do you get your bottles? I got a small kit that came with 40 ounce bottles. I need smaller bottles




When I was in school I had a friend who brewed - not that bad and the price was right 8) 

We got returnable long neck bottles at local bars and he had a little gizmo that would re-cap the bottles. Sanitize them in the dishwasher (high heat) 1st of course.

They sell it here:

https://www.homebrewit.com/aisle/2060


----------



## Jim (Feb 4, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> gtaff said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you get your bottles? I got a small kit that came with 40 ounce bottles. I need smaller bottles
> ...



Nice Link! My dad was looking for those bottles and caps for Olive oil from his trees in Greece! :LOL2:


----------



## BensalemAngler (Feb 4, 2009)

They also sell bottles that look like the Groushe's bottle with the resealable cap. I like them b/c you buy them once and use over and over


----------



## clarker2000 (Feb 4, 2009)

I actually home brew Wine. I made my first Cabernet about a year ago. Came out with 30 bottles and its pretty good. The only problem is it takes a long time till you can actually drink it.


----------



## BensalemAngler (Feb 4, 2009)

clarker2000 said:


> I actually home brew Wine. I made my first Cabernet about a year ago. Came out with 30 bottles and its pretty good. The only problem is it takes a long time till you can actually drink it.


I could not stand dealing with the chemicals. And taking the reading with that thing and transfering them from car boy to car boy. But I did make a great white wine.


----------



## natetrack (Feb 4, 2009)

Does anybody have a list of things you need to brew beer, or a kit that you can recommend? Looking at getting going on something soon, but have no idea where to start.

Thanks


----------



## Jim (Feb 4, 2009)

That link Captain provided looks like it has some beer making kits for cheap money.


----------



## Hanr3 (Feb 5, 2009)

natetrack said:


> Does anybody have a list of things you need to brew beer, or a kit that you can recommend? Looking at getting going on something soon, but have no idea where to start.
> 
> Thanks



I bought my kit from https://www.windriverbrew.com/

this is the kit I bought. I can brew lagers with this kit and my very first kit was the old world pilsner. Damn good beer. 
https://www.windriverbrew.com/brewmasters.html

Couple pics of the bar area. Note the barrel hanging on the wall with two tappers. Fridge is behind the wall. Nothing like 5 gallons of beer on tap in your basement. :beer:
I still have some work to do, however you get the idea. I also added a pic of my first brew. Damn good stuff. :mrgreen:


----------



## Hanr3 (Feb 24, 2009)

Well the Pilsner is gone and now I have a Porter on tap. :beer: 

Next up will be an Oktoberfest beer.


----------



## brewfish (Mar 8, 2009)

I can't believe I just found this thread, been gone from the site too long I guess. I've been homebrewing for about 12 years now. I started out with the ubiquitous Mr.Beer kit and have since graduated to a custom built brew rig, that I use for brewing either 5 or 10 gallon batches (all grain). IMHO there few finer pleasures in life that hoisting a couple pints of finely crafted homebrew to toast a victorious day of fishing. Right now I'm about to keg a bock that has been lagering for the last 2 1/2 months. I brewing everything across the specturm from stouts to belguims. I was a member of a homebrew club for a couple years until moving. The closest clubs now are about an hours drive away which is just to far for my taste. If I could do things over again, I would have learned how to speak German and would have moved to Germany after High school and went to school over there for brewing. That ship has already sailed so l guess i'll just have to settle for being a hardcore homebrewer.


----------



## Hanr3 (Mar 18, 2009)

Sweet another homebrewer. :beer: 

I just polished off my Porter now I need to brew up that Oktoberfest. Now I'm wishing I started that batch a month ago. It'll be another month if not 2 before its ready. I may swing by the local store and pick up an ale kit to get me by for now. I just dont want to buy a case to hold me over. :mrgreen:


----------



## Nick Jones (Nov 10, 2009)

wow! i love this site


----------



## Hanr3 (Nov 10, 2009)

I polished off the ale and made a brew for the 4th, didn't like it to much. This week I put my Oktoberfest on tap. Shes been fermenting/lagering for 4 months now. I cant wait.


----------



## ShadowWalker (Dec 15, 2009)

I hate kicking up threads that have been dead for a while, but I don't want to start a new one. I think I am going to make a run in the next day or two to pick up the stuff i need to make some cider. My only fear is that it will become another addiction. I figure cider is about the cheapest way to start since you don't need much, but I am having an issue of where to let it ferment without smelling up the house.


----------



## Tripod (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi everyone. I brew at home with a two gallon kit from https://www.mrbeer.com. The two gallon kit makes 16 16 oz. bottles. I'd recommend this kit because the instructions are pretty straight forward and easy to understand. I just brewed my first batch earlier this month and it came out pretty good. :beer:


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Mar 12, 2010)

I love home brewing! There is nothing better then crafting something yourself and get to enjoy it with friends and family. Here is a belgian trip and IPA


----------



## Nick Jones (Nov 17, 2010)

Hanr3 said:


> natetrack said:
> 
> 
> > Does anybody have a list of things you need to brew beer, or a kit that you can recommend? Looking at getting going on something soon, but have no idea where to start.
> ...



Hey bro! thanks for the link. I saw this about a year ago and saved the website. It is one of the best that i found. Just ordered my kit. thanks again


----------



## Beerbrewer (Jan 5, 2019)

Hey folks, I'm a former homebrewer turned pro. I'm the head brewer for Defiant Brewing Co. in Pearl River NY. I used to get my homebrew supplies from either Midwest supply or Morebeer.com. I've been working on a 15bbl system for the last 8 years and have since sold off my homebrew system to accommodate more room in my garage for my Harley.


----------



## lovedr79 (Jan 24, 2019)

i have only made wine. So i work at a university, they offer all kinds of trainings and classes for faculty as well as their spouses. My boss always requests that we all take a few JMU sponsored trainings, well she didnt think about the wording. i got to go to beer brewing class yesterday............... (i have also taken several 3D print classes too)..........


----------



## sunshine (Jan 24, 2019)

I used to make beer and wine, but have since cut back to just wine. I mainly do the fast wines, "skeeterpee," "dragon's blood" etc. 

Haven't run a batch in awhile, about to close on a house with a big garage and am really looking forward to getting back into it.

Best bet as far as buying equipment goes is watch craigslist and other online marketplaces for a divorce sale.


----------



## handyandy (Jan 29, 2019)

never delved into beer, but I've made a distillers using old bear kegs. Been a minute since I have fermented some mash to make into a liquor. I've got a pony keg I've been meaning to modify into a still so I can make smaller batches and experiment with mashes more. The full size keg takes 4 five gallon buckets of mash to fill and takes a while to cook off. So I tend not to like experimenting cause if the outcome isn't great I'm stuck with around 2 gallons of liquor that isn't the best, nearly a day wasted cooking off the mash, and not to mention the time making the mash and letting it ferment. The pony keg will be nice cause I could do just a five gallon bucket of mash, cook it quicker, and see how something new turns out.


----------

